# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  النعيمي يستبعد تغيير "أوبك" لمستوى إنتاجها النفطي

## الحصن نيوز

توقع وزير النفط السعودي علي النعيمي أن لا تقدم منظمة "أوبك" على تغيير مستوى الإنتاج، لافتًا إلى أن أسعار النفط تتجه نحو الارتفاع مع تحسن "نفسية السوق"،

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

